# Hx24: The video



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Take a look... the 24 Series are the receivers you've been waiting for.
_HD Version available at Youtube (click here)_


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, I hope you enjoy - I know I did.

I'd like to personally thank Canis Lupus, Greg Alsobrook and "Jack" for this great video.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

You guys did an excellent job on the video


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Golden Globe candidate for sure


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I liked the video... just disappointed that the hr24 harddrive is only 500 Gig, 750 gig or 1 TB built in would have been nice.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You guys are a hoot! Nice work.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Very cool. 500 GB beats my R22, 320 GB! LOL!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Great job on the video there guys!! So when do we get that first look on the HR24 now that you've shown it in the wild there? hehe

gotta get up the food chain here to get selected for these tests as same folks seem to keep getting them. jk jk Very understandably though with having those that did the DECA tests do the Hx24tests since they incorporated part of DECA in them.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

Well done. I think I know what my equipment path upgrade will be.


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

lol very nice. Well done guys


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing video.....GREAT job! Can't wait to get the HR24...


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

i still think they should make the sata drives swappable using a drawer with two thumb screws securing it.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

nice job


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Great job guys! The jealousy begins.

Now all I need to know is how much is the HR24 going to cost along with the SWM and Deca setup (and 2 year contract). I can wait about 6 months before wanting to get another HR or until DirecTv requires Deca for MRV.


----------



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

I smell Oscar!!!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Great job on the vid! :up:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Who needs Scorcese when you've got our guys? :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My inner nerdness liked it...A LOT.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Great vid!

Outstanding job.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Way to go, guys... very slick production! :up:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Top notch production!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

What a tease!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

They should use it as a commercial and pay you guys. Cool.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dave29 said:


> What a tease!


That's the idea. :grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Broadcom !


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Broadcom !


Ok?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

NXP !

http://www.nxp.com/news/content/file_1671.html


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cute guys


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> NXP !
> 
> http://www.nxp.com/news/content/file_1671.html


Yes! 

Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nooo way ...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Nooo way ...


Way.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Nooo way ...


Meaning what exactly?

Mike


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are at least three manufacturers of HR24, seen one [-500] is follow Broadcom.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Top notch work


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

Excellent job!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Looking forward to the First Look... 

It's times like these that I wish DirecTV would allow you to "upgrade" ala the cablecos.

~Alan


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Does the HR-24 need the BBC's without a SWim setup?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> Looking forward to the First Look...
> 
> It's times like these that I wish DirecTV would allow you to "upgrade" ala the cablecos.
> 
> ~Alan


Yeh DTV needs to switch to that model. I think DTV would get even more customers with cables box fee model. Except one bad thing we wouldn't know if you would get a new or a refurbishe box down the road.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> Does the HR-24 need the BBC's without a SWim setup?


Yes

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

MicroBeta said:


> Yes
> 
> Mike


Why did they decide to go that way when the HR-23 didn't need the BBC's? Does the SWim replace the wide band tuner?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Does the SWim replace the wide band tuner?


"Yes" and DECA works in the same band as the "wide" part of the wideband tuner.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

This video is top notch!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "Yes" and DECA works in the same band as the "wide" part of the wideband tuner.


Wouldn't it be better to have the wideband tuner built into the box since sometimes the BBC fail?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Awesome video guys!

But could you show us just how fast the menus are? :grin:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Wouldn't it be better to have the wideband tuner built into the box since sometimes the BBC fail?


 these were ment for swm setups.. actualy the BBC capability on these was problably a hold over in case one gets sent to an old setup...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Wouldn't it be better to have the wideband tuner built into the box since sometimes the BBC fail?


The new receivers are primarily meant to be used with SWiM installations, thus no bbc needed. Besides, a bbc is way cheaper than a wideband tuner.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent video guys! I'm excited about these new receivers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

say-what said:


> The new receivers are primarily meant to be used with SWiM installations, thus no bbc needed. Besides, a bbc is way cheaper than a wideband tuner.


But the HR-23 had wide band tuners built in and the unit cost $199. Will the HR-24 cost $100 - $150?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> But could you show us just how fast the menus are? :grin:


They previously confessed to being a bunch of teasers!​
The above was what I was looking for when I clicked on the link. My HR23-700 just crawls some days...

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> But the HR-23 had wide band tuners built in and the unit cost $199. Will the HR-24 cost $100 - $150?


No information on availability or pricing is available.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> But the HR-23 had wide band tuners built in and the unit cost $199. Will the HR-24 cost $100 - $150?


The HR23 was LEASED to subscribers for a cost of $199. It certainly cost Directv a lot more than that (which is the reason for the 2 year commitment).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> No information on availability or pricing is available.


If you want you can merge my HR-24 thread with this one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder since the channel changing and guide are faster in the HR-24 does that happen because it has more memory or will they be able to incorporate that into the other HR and H series boxes?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, I hope you enjoy - I know I did.
> 
> I'd like to personally thank Canis Lupus, Greg Alsobrook and "Jack" for this great video.


Thanks Doug.  It was fun to do and Greg and "Jack" (one of my contractors and a good friend, Dave) did a great job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Canis Lupus said:


> Thanks Doug.  It was fun to do and Greg and "Jack" (one of my contractors and a good friend, Dave) did a great job.


I was expecting Jack Bauer to show and take the HR-24 to CTU.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Awesome video guys!
> 
> But could you show us just how fast the menus are? :grin:


I think we can arrange that. 

We thought it might be fun to do a "24"-ish piece for this video, but I can do a side by side - maybe with an HR20-700 or an HR21-700? I spose I could use a timecode plug-in for After Effects and present them in a split screen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Canis Lupus said:


> I think we can arrange that.
> 
> We thought it might be fun to do a "24"-ish piece for this video, but I can do a side by side - maybe with an HR20-700 or an HR21-700? I spose I could use a timecode plug-in for After Effects and present them in a split screen.


Will DTV import the faster channel and guide changing to the other HD DVR's and HD Receivers?


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent work on the video!


----------



## bfleish (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice job. Clap Clap. You deserve a circle of blue LED's which seem to have become suddenly retro.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Very nice video. Great job to those involved.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Will DTV import the faster channel and guide changing to the other HD DVR's and HD Receivers?


If it's the software holding it back, then I see no reason why not. If it's the hardware thats the bottleneck, then...well...not much they can do there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

RobertE said:


> If it's the software holding it back, then I see no reason why not. If it's the hardware thats the bottleneck, then...well...not much they can do there.


I guess the new HR-24 could have better hardware like more ram and a faster hard drive maybe a 7200 rpm? I wonder if the HR-22 and 23 only have a 5400 rpm hard drive and less ram?

Canis Lupus are you allowed to open the HR-24 and see what's in the inside?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I guess the new HR-24 could have better hardware like more ram and a faster hard drive maybe a 7200 rpm? I wonder if the HR-22 and 23 only have a 5400 rpm hard drive and less ram?
> 
> Canis Lupus are you allowed to open the HR-24 and see what's in the inside?


Hard drive speed won't have anything to do with the speed. Ram (amount and speed) and cpu horsepower, now thats a different story.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

never before have I seen so much hype for a non-DVR. oh well


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

am7crew said:


> never before have I seen so much hype for a non-DVR. oh well


Check again.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

am7crew said:


> never before have I seen so much hype for a non-DVR. oh well


 *HR*24


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> Canis Lupus are you allowed to open the HR-24 and see what's in the inside?


Field trial participants are not allowed to open the hardware. More info will be available once the First Look is released.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

am7crew said:


> never before have I seen so much hype for a non-DVR. oh well


There's more than one receiver featured in the video. 

And speaking as someone who knows, the H24 is a very nice little box.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You guys are really creative. Nice work! :biggthump


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

500 GB Hard drive is *PATHETIC* at this point! REALLY should have gone with something larger, at least a 1TB. Looks like I'll be swapping out the internal hard drive like I did with my HR20. 1.5TB, or maybe even a 2TB depending on price.
Some additional sat tuners would be nice too. I'll still get one though! Throw the 1.5TB or 2TB hard drive inside, and I've got a better HR20!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> 500 GB Hard drive is *PATHETIC* at this point! REALLY should have gone with something larger, at least a 1TB. Looks like I'll be swapping out the internal hard drive like I did with my HR20. 1.5TB, or maybe even a 2TB depending on price.
> Some additional sat tuners would be nice too. I'll still get one though! Throw the 1.5TB or 2TB hard drive inside, and I've got a better HR20!


500GB is huge compared to what other service providers use.

Everyone I know that's not on DirecTV is limited to ≈40 hours of HD max. Heck, my friend has Uverse and even with up to four tuners he's limited to 24 hours of HD. That just wouldn't cut it in our house.

IMHO, 100 hours is a good amount, at least in my house. :grin:

Mike


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

That was a great video, excellent job!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice video.  

Was that an actual HR24 in the video, or just a demo/mockup?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> 500 GB Hard drive is *PATHETIC* at this point! REALLY should have gone with something larger, at least a 1TB. Looks like I'll be swapping out the internal hard drive like I did with my HR20. 1.5TB, or maybe even a 2TB depending on price.
> Some additional sat tuners would be nice too. I'll still get one though! Throw the 1.5TB or 2TB hard drive inside, and I've got a better HR20!


You are talking about a home media server or a pro model.

The VAST majority of consumers would never touch a 1TB drive. Thats 200 hour long HD programs or 400 30 minute HD sitcoms. Really? You think the majority of DirecTVs consumers would use that?

Those of you thinking 500 is pathetic or not enough are wrong and fall into the power user category which is why there is eSATA and eventually the HMC30 or other pro type units.

Sorry - just calling it what it is and everyone bashing this because it carries a HD that meets the vast majority of consumer needs and has an expansion option (that doesn't require a fee) is off-base.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got a 750 GB drive in my HR20 right now, and I struggle to keep it from filling up. It's 93% full right now.
Ideally, I'd like about 1000 hours (Yes, 1000 lol) of MPEG-4 HD recording.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

BudShark said:


> You are talking about a home media server or a pro model.
> 
> The VAST majority of consumers would never touch a 1TB drive. Thats 200 hour long HD programs or 400 30 minute HD sitcoms. Really? You think the majority of DirecTVs consumers would use that?
> 
> ...


Will that Home Media Center actually RECORD 5-6 different HD channels at once? And work with the H24 over MRV?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I've got a 750 GB drive in my HR20 right now, and I struggle to keep it from filling up. It's 93% full right now.
> Ideally, I'd like about 1000 hours (Yes, 1000 lol) of MPEG-4 HD recording.


So let me ask you: do you actually intend to WATCH a 1,000 hours of HD, or just want to have it available on general principles? I have about 3 TBs of DVR storage at my house now, allocated among six DVRs. But then again I have five people in my household who all watch TV. MRV makes it mostly irrelevant where something is physically stored on the LAN, and if I need more storage at any particular location, that's what eSATA is for.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> So let me ask you: do you actually intend to WATCH a 1,000 hours of HD, or just want to have it available on general principles? I have about 3 TBs of DVR storage at my house now, allocated among six DVRs. But then again I have five people in my household who all watch TV. MRV makes it mostly irrelevant where something is physically stored on the LAN, and if I need more storage at any particular location, that's what eSATA is for.


I may go weeks without actually watching anything important (Just watching stupid stuff like reruns), and I want that storage there to grab everything. Problem with multiple DVRs is, I also want everything backed up, which requires double the amount of DVRs. I know, I'm not the typical user lol


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> Will that Home Media Center actually RECORD 5-6 different HD channels at once? And work with the H24 over MRV?


Since its not released, no one knows the exact final specs.

But in general - yes - the description you give is exactly the intent of the box. A single hub with multiple tuners, capable of serving multiple MRV streams to either dumb slaves or H/HR2x receivers depending on your needs.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

mcbeevee said:


> Nice video.
> 
> Was that an actual HR24 in the video, or just a demo/mockup?


Actual

As others have said, great video guys!

And my two cents, 500gb is just fine for the AVERAGE user, to me that's actually really great. But for users like us, we know we have the eSATA option or if we own the reciever, we know we have "other" options!


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Actual
> 
> As others have said, great video guys!
> 
> And my two cents, 500gb is just fine for the AVERAGE user, to me that's actually really great. But for users like us, we know we have the eSATA option or if we own the reciever, we know we have options!


I've seen reports about external hard drives being wiped after power outages though. NOT acceptable to me!


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Outstanding job on the Hx24 Video. I bet it was a lot of fun to make and certainly was terrific to view!! Thanks to all of you who continue to make this blog one of the most informative in my life!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I've seen reports about external hard drives being wiped after power outages though. NOT acceptable to me!


Brownouts, blackouts and power surges can kill any electronic device. I've had an eSATA drive on one of my boxes for six months without issue. Others have been using them for years without problems until the drives inevitably fail. So what?

None of this has anything to do with the video, and all the VOLUNTEER hard work and effort that went into it by those guys. So please . . .

:backtotop


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Brownouts, blackouts and power surges can kill any electronic device. I've had an eSATA drive on one of my boxes for six months without issue. Others have been using them for years without problems until the drives inevitably fail. So what?
> 
> None of this has anything to do with the video, and all the VOLUNTEER hard work and effort that went into it by those guys. So please . . .
> 
> :backtotop


Wait, are we discussing just the video, or the HR24 itself? lol
No, love the video! And all the hard work they put into it!


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice video guys! I'm sure it was fun to make!

Edit: Returning to topic - cuz I'm AlwaysOnTopic!


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

What model car is that in the video? Looks like a Benz. I'm always searching for great cars that still offer manual transmission and this one seems to fit that bill.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

The HR20s ARE on UPS, but we had an outage last week that lasted around 8+ hours. How would I deal with that, and guarantee no data was lost?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to pop in here and say thanks to the guys who produced this video. You guys did a fantastic job! 

I'm honestly humbled by the level of talent we have here at DBSTalk.

Excellent work!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> The HR20s ARE on UPS, but we had an outage last week that lasted around 8+ hours. How would I deal with that, and guarantee no data was lost?


No idea if this would work better, but if expecting an extended outage I'd do a menu reset on the STB so it could do an orderly shutdown. Then once it's shut down and started to come back up on the 1st boot up screen I'd power down the UPS to shut down the STB and external drive.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> The HR20s ARE on UPS, but we had an outage last week that lasted around 8+ hours. How would I deal with that, and guarantee no data was lost?


If you have that level of concern, I'd recommend a whole house generator. We are talking about "TV data" and nothing mission critical.

On the disappointment of hard drive size, with a hard wired network setup or the soon to be released deca cloud, the hard drive of one unit is not as important as the size of the combined drives of all units in the house. 3 or 4 HR2X units would be difficult to max out for the average or advanced users.

Nice video, be glad when the units are released to everyone's "theatre" and not with the "Hollywood Elite"!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on the reelase of the Hx24 video - terrific work and professionalism on this.

The First Look on the H24-100 was also well done.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Actual
> 
> As others have said, great video guys!
> 
> And my two cents, 500gb is just fine for the AVERAGE user, to me that's actually really great. But for users like us, we know we have the eSATA option or if we own the reciever, we know we have "other" options!


I still get by with a 320GB HDD on a couple of my DVRs .. haven't had real problems, but I do have a few of them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> .. haven't had real problems, but I do have a few of them.


Problems or DVRs? :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I still get by with a 320GB HDD on a couple of my DVRs [...]


Same here. I've got 6 HR20's, 5 still using the original 320GB drives.

MRV greatly reduces the need for a lot of storage on a particular DVR, at least in my case. I'm able to split my SL's evenly across several units, including "back-up" recordings of each show (OTA, where possible). I don't think any one DVR in the house has more than 25 shows in its Series Manager, which was not the case a year ago.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mcbeevee said:


> Nice video.
> 
> Was that an actual HR24 in the video, or just a demo/mockup?


My guess would be actual. Sure looks like they powered it up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah but special effects can be so convincing now...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah but special effects can be so convincing now...


True, and it was a very professionally done video.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Problems or DVRs? :lol:


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Like Chris I'm totally humbled by this work of engineering and art. I'd love to see DirecTV use this somewhere. Great work


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

I loved the Mission Impossible theme... I thinks I needs (or 2) of these babies...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice job!
Somebody had some time on their hands eh?
I can see it now. Your wife standing there shaking her head while you're filming the suitcase opening and closing in the dark.. :lol:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

great video!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

jediphish said:


> What model car is that in the video? Looks like a Benz. I'm always searching for great cars that still offer manual transmission and this one seems to fit that bill.


It's a Jetta GLI all hopped up. I'll follow up with my brother who owns it and find more details.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Very nice job!
> Somebody had some time on their hands eh?
> I can see it now. Your wife standing there shaking her head while you're filming the suitcase opening and closing in the dark.. :lol:


We actually shot it all in one night at my offices here in Boise, so luckily no WAF :lol:


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Excellent job guys :goodjob:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Steve said:


> Same here. I've got 6 HR20's, 5 still using the original 320GB drives.
> 
> MRV greatly reduces the need for a lot of storage on a particular DVR, at least in my case. I'm able to split my SL's evenly across several units, including "back-up" recordings of each show (OTA, where possible). I don't think any one DVR in the house has more than 25 shows in its Series Manager, which was not the case a year ago.


Now if we could just get multi room recording, if theres a conflict on one DVR the others record it.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I was hoping for a glimpse of the new hardware . . . but what I saw was pure genius!!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> I was hoping for a glimpse of the new hardware . . . but what I saw was pure genius!!!!


Great comment .. That was my thought as well when I first saw it.


----------



## underlord2 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't wait for the First Look! Finally something I can replace my HR20-700 with! (one the first units made of the series)


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

What an awesome job guys! Video is top notch, you guys should be very proud of yourselves! :goodjob:


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

i thought it was an audi at firs.t Didnt think that VW had the MMI interface. the headlights and the blue glow around the dials gave it away. The audi is pretty much red all around.

good video.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

It's a GLI which was built in the Audi plant in Wolfsburg, Germany. 

It's the same 6-speed, 2 liter turbo engine that you find in the Audi A6.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> It's a GLI which was built in the Audi plant in Wolfsburg, Germany.
> 
> It's the same 6-speed, 2 liter turbo engine that you find in the Audi A6.


2 liter. Pffft.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> 2 liter. Pffft.


Yeah, you need at least 3.5 or 3.7.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Yeah, you need at least 3.5 or 3.7.


I'm quite happy with the 280 HP 3.5 VQ in my G35. Now, in about two years I intend to trade 2 doors in for another 200 milliliters and about 40 more horsepower.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

A6 doesnt have the 2.0T option and I dont think it ever did.
It does have the new 3.0T (Supercharged, the T is a misnomer) 6 cylinder though, and the older Audi based 3.2litre, not to be confused with VW's 3.2 VR6 engine which is not FSI.


The A4 does have the 2.0T which in its current revision is 211hp unmodified. Its their new chain driven TFSI engine. I think the VW's are still rocking the belt driven 200hp version of the engine.

Oh, and the A6 has no manual transmission option.

Also, the 2.0T engines are made in Gyor, Hungary for both VW and Audi. Its the best engine out there in this configuration and they win award after award for it. Highly modifiable.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Seems we've moved away from discussing the Hx24 and into discussing cars .. probably time to move on.


----------

